
AMS Open Math Notes - maus42
https://www.ams.org/open-math-notes
======
maus42
There's only a dozen or so notes thus far, but it looks like it potentially
could be very useful repository.

Found via Terence Tao's blog [1].

[1] [https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/12/17/ams-open-math-
note...](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/12/17/ams-open-math-notes/)

